#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-27
<zxsinclair> morning all, a tired Sinclair here
<zxsinclair> was up all night downloading as internet is free 10 pm - 6 am
<zxsinclair> and feeling it now
<craigbrash> lol
<craigbrash> you poor thing
<zxsinclair> craigbrash: actually work stuff, not movies or whatever
<craigbrash> what network you on?
<zxsinclair> Zim uMax
<craigbrash> k
<zxsinclair> with kids and wife eating away with mp3 and so on and I use internet to make a living
<zxsinclair> uMax totally reliable but is capped
<Kilos> hello africa
<zxsinclair> Kilos: good morning from Harare
<Kilos> hi zxsinclair
<zxsinclair> Kilos: how is SA, it is freezing here
<Kilos> yip grass white and outside water frozen
<Kilos> thats why im so late, was much warmer in bed
<zxsinclair> ok we rarely see that
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good weather for penguins though
<zxsinclair> well we need to look after them so guess it is good
<zxsinclair> and since Tux is a penguin (who came up with that I wonder)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno
<zxsinclair> lazy internet says: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux
<Kilos> hehe
<craigbrash> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<zxsinclair_> and there went the power.. so if I go missing u know why
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you guys also have power issues
<Kilos> craigbrash  are you going to manage to get your whole team to the meeting
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: you in SA have no issues at all compared to Zim, Zambia and Malawi
<Kilos> shame man
<zxsinclair_> the only country actually producing more than it uses: Mozambique
<Kilos> i think they get from kabora bassa
<Kilos> we built that for them i think
<zxsinclair_> thanks to Cahora Bassa dam
<Kilos> i wonder where the situation stands now in sharing
<Kilos> people around the world joke about our load shedding
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> when their power goes off the say the za virus hit them
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<zxsinclair_> not quite, the portuguese built the dam (colonial days) and SA built the system to transfer to SA
<Kilos> oh
<elacheche> Wassup AFRICA!
<Kilos> i was young and didnt worry about keeping track of who did what back then
<Kilos> 2 days to first meeting elacheche
<craigbrash> hey kilos they not my team i am a member of the loco though not really active
<Kilos> im getting excited
<Kilos> just keep gently nudging them craigbrash
<elacheche> :)
<craigbrash> but Kalpesh says will try be there, I certainly will
<Kilos> i just dont want to get council peeps to visit here and we are only a few
<Kilos> zxsinclair_  is also in zim i think
<Kilos> ai! i forget who is where
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: indeed I am
<Kilos> weee i got it right
<zxsinclair_> kalpesh is someone to rope in, he is probably our most active here
<Kilos> we need to remotivate everyone
<Kilos> peeps must look forward to coming online here
<Kilos> free coffee and rusks hehe
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> QA  rusks please
<QA> Help yourself Kilos There are 2 boxes on top of the fridge :)
<Kilos> salut lafricain you can chat here in french as well, elacheche will translatefor me
<elacheche> N'oublie pas de me mentionné dans la conversation avant de la commencer lafricain :p Je suis toujours en ligne, mais pas toujours devant le clavier :)
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> elacheche  he is working with melodie
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: you should try this coffee http://coffeeworks.com/zimbabwe-aa-la-lucie-estate/
<zxsinclair_> wakes you up even when you onlys slept 2 hours
<elacheche> Ah great lafricain :) :D Say hi to melodie :D
<Kilos> she was here yesterday elacheche or last night
<Kilos> i did some proof reading for her
<Kilos> very busy lady that
<Kilos> oh yes and where is luna
<elacheche> Somewhere x)
<Kilos> she can invite her coincil peeps here as well
<elacheche> It's very hot in Tunisia.. So we're struggling to use our Laptops x(
<Kilos> council
<elacheche> You invited wxl?
<Kilos> i think its a bit early for him
<elacheche> Emmm I see :) wxl is from LoCo Council as well
<zxsinclair_> elacheche: you in Tunisia?
<elacheche> Yep zxsinclair_ :)
<elacheche> u?
<zxsinclair_> elacheche: Zimbabwe - great having Tunisia on. My french is awful so I will stick to English
<elacheche> Nice to meet you zxsinclair_ :)
<elacheche> English is good too :) :D
 * elacheche BRB
<zxsinclair_> elacheche: I am from Sweden originally and do speak a bit French, a bit French
<zxsinclair_> but main language is (obviously) Swedish and since many years English
<zxsinclair_> elacheche: und einbisschen Deutshc
<elacheche> I don't speck Swedish x) I learned German years ago, but now I don't understand a bit.. I just understand/speak Arabic (native); French & English
 * elacheche wanna share this [ http://explainshell.com/ ] with you all
<pieter2627> great little link elacheche
<Kilos> hi Akhenaton
<Akhenaton> hi
<elacheche> :) pieter2627 :)
<Kilos> QA  agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<Kilos> right early warning mail sent to the list
<elacheche> (y)
<elacheche> Good :)
<Kilos> elacheche  dont forget loco council members are your job hey
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> the za meeting is tomorrow night too
<zxsinclair> Kilos: got the mail but will not commit just yet
<zxsinclair> the timing is just a bit awkward but will try
<Kilos> ok zxsinclair ill keep hoping
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh well try your best please
<Kilos> no one expects more than that
<Kilos> maybe we can make the next one an hour later
<elacheche> Why me :D
<elacheche> :o
<Kilos> because you are closer to her
<Kilos> or did you fight with here
<Kilos> her
<elacheche> looool..
<zxsinclair> no dont change cause of me, I will "make a plan" as Zimbos say
<Kilos> zxsinclair  this being our first meeting there will most likely be others that have other ideas as well, who knows what is the best time for all, this was just my best time as a starting point for us
<Kilos> i have some membership board meets at our midnight so personall i can fit in with mose peeps
<Kilos> most
<Kilos> yhi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> hi as well
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> aw elacheche i think lafricain is from  burkino faso
<Kilos> i hope so anyway
<Kilos> that would leave only 2 teams to find
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-28
<ariabbaS> .
<craigbrash> morning all :)
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> morning africa
<Na3iL> good morning Kilos :D
<Kilos> hows Na3iL today?
<Kilos> :)
<Na3iL> fine :D what about you
<Kilos> good ty
<Na3iL> cool
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning Kilos
<craigbrash> Morning Kilos , which countries are we still missing?
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<craigbrash> ty
<Kilos> yw
<craigbrash> Kilos. https://www.facebook.com/ugandalug
<craigbrash> looks active
<Kilos> i will check them out , just busy atm
<Kilos> you can invite them if you will
<craigbrash> no prob will do
<Kilos> ty
<craigbrash> Language beyond me :D , can anyone help?
<craigbrash> http://www.meetup.com/Linux-Senegal/
<Kilos> i think they french
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> How can I help
<elacheche> craigbrash, Kilos ?
<craigbrash> Hi elacheche
<craigbrash> hoping to get them to join us
<elacheche> OK :)
<elacheche> I'll contact the organizer!
<Kilos> good man
<elacheche> Can't find their EMAILs So I'll contact them using the website → hate that :/
<Kilos> elacheche  senegal <ubuntu-sn@lists.ubuntu.com>
<elacheche> Kilos, They can't be the same persons :/
<Kilos> i mailed someone there but have no idea who
<Kilos> dont even know where i got that address from
<Kilos> its in my thunderbird
<Kilos> someone must have answered one of my mails
<elacheche> I sent a message to 2 of the organizers.. Hope that they'll chck ther emaisl today
<Kilos> good man
<craigbrash> There is also this lady for Burkina Faso "hadja.sanon [at] gmail.com"	
<craigbrash> http://icannwiki.com/Hadja_Ouattara
<elacheche> She needs a mail in French?
<craigbrash> think thats what they speak :)
<Kilos> somehwere i have one
<elacheche> I'm little busy here.. So I'll just send the same email for everyone
<Kilos-> afternoon all. dont forget tomorrow nights meeting here please
<craigbrash> will be there
<Kilos-> good man
<Kilos-> tomorrow ill ping some council members as well
<superfly> Kilos-: I might be able to pop in during the meeting tomorrow, but I'm not going to be able to spend any amount of time here :-(
<Kilos> any of your time is valued ty superfly
<Kilos> hi Fatar
<Fatar> hey
<Fatar> I'm having a problem while trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox
<Kilos> you also watch many american movies hehe
<Kilos> oh my what trouble
<Fatar> woah
<Fatar> it tells me squashfs error, failed to read block
<Fatar> that's after they had me "restart" the computer
<Kilos> oh my
<Fatar> oh wait it's fixed
<Fatar> hoorah
<Kilos> lol what did you do
<Fatar> another "restart"
<Kilos> good
<Fatar> kilos you often respond with "good" it's quite funny
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good from me means im glad for you
<Na3iL> Hey all
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey Kilos , wassup
<Kilos> we just had our za monthly meeting and tomorrow night here
<Kilos> elacheche  still needs to convince luna to join us and bring the loco council with her
<Na3iL> He'll do it indeed :D
<Kilos> good
<Na3iL> otherwise, is there anyone from Palestine here..
<Kilos> i dont know
<philipballew> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi philipballew hows things
<philipballew> Kilos, things are alright. Just living life I guess.
<philipballew> you?
<Kilos> can you posy in fb about our meeting here tomorrow night at 8.30pm za time please
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, HELP
<Kilos> yeah man we just keep going forward one step at a time
<Kilos> what elacheche_anis
<Kilos> ??
<elacheche_anis> Am so confused right now.. I find a wrong (I know that it's wrong) meeting time in my calender..
<elacheche_anis> Can you tell me again the meeting time in UTC?!!
<Kilos> utc will be 6.30pm i think
<Kilos> we utc+2
<elacheche_anis> hahahahaahahahaahaahahahaha :D
<Kilos> what
<elacheche_anis> So my calender is NOT worng x(
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche_anis> oups x) :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you still have to get luna and her council here hey
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<elacheche_anis> Hope that I'll have 3G coverage in my mobile to be able to join in here.. I'll should be in the train @that time x)
<Kilos> make a plan my man
<Kilos> you cant miss our first meeting
<elacheche_anis> That's what am trying to do right now..
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche_anis> BTW
<elacheche_anis> Someone from sinegal linux group (meetup link) just answered me :)
<Kilos> great
<craigbrash> cool
<Kilos> get them here
<Kilos> invite them all to the linux ubuntu revival in africa
<Kilos> we could even add a section to our wiki page for the lugs
<elacheche_anis> hey craigbrash :) :D
<elacheche_anis> I asked him to join whenever he can.. Hope that he'll show up tonight or tomorrow morning :)
<Kilos> cool ty
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, mail sent to LoCo council.. Hope that someone will approve it :)
<Kilos> did you give then our links?
<craigbrash> tomorrow should be great
<Kilos> approve what
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, when you send an email to a ML that you're not member of, your email will be stoped by the system until the ML admin approve it :)
<Kilos> oh just join them man
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, you can't :) :D It's the LoCo council :) it's a private group :) juste like the membership board :)
<Kilos> i wionder how i did that
<Kilos> pleiea2 gave me some link
<Kilos> loco council <loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Kilos> trhat one i think and it didnt go the approval route
<Kilos> i think if you use you ubuntu.com addy it goes easy
<elacheche_anis> I use only my ubuntu.com :)
<Kilos> lol i used to battle
<Kilos> forgot often
<elacheche_anis> It's my default :)
<Kilos> only this week found how to make it default in thunderbird
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Kilos> im slow but i get there eventually
<Kilos> bed time for me. see you all tomorrow
<philipballew> peace man
<Kilos> ty you too
 * philipballew goes to post
<craigbrash> night, me too
<Na3iL> gn Kilos craigbrash
<Kilos> sleep well africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-29
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<craigbrash> helllooo Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash lol
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> Na3iL  you feeling clever today?
<Kilos> with time on your handsa?
<Kilos> hands
<Na3iL> hahahah yeah x) :D
<Kilos> this is just an idea but might help this whole project
<Kilos> can you got to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams and add a section below where the locos show for lugs
<Kilos> maybe we can get all the lugs in africa to join us
<Na3iL> ah! seems cool :D
<Na3iL> I'll see what I can do
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> :D you welcome
<Kilos> many ubuntu peeps are part of the lugs because they had nowhere else to go
<Na3iL> can u give me an example Kilos coz I didn't get what u mean exactly
<Kilos> you know when you look at the africa teams that are here and the 3 still missing?
<Kilos> a similar block for lugs in africa
<Kilos> where each lug can put in their leaders etc
<Na3iL> okay I'll search and do it asap :D
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> you know , on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> same as loco teams list
<Na3iL> I see
<Kilos> stickyboy  see what we doing now??
<Kilos> you can add your lug and be the first lug in
<Kilos> so watch this spcae for more info
<Kilos> space
<stickyboy> Kilos: yessssss.
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
 * stickyboy is exploring moving away from Ubuntu for his personal blog.
<Kilos> lets join all the lugs with us stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Let's do it.
<Kilos> what do you think
<Kilos> will you inform te=sega please
<Kilos> i dont know if they even gonna attend tonights meeting
<Kilos> so a bit of motivation can help i think
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> trhat mail was to your list right ongolaBoy ?
<Kilos> ty for helping
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: which mail ?
<ongolaBoy> this one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2015-July/002699.html ?
<Fatar> why is there a pgp key
<Fatar> ?
<ongolaBoy> I use to sign my mails since some years :)
<Fatar> Oh to proove it comes from you right?
<ongolaBoy> of course
<ongolaBoy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto if interested
<Neo31> hello africa
<Kilos> hi Neo31 wb
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<Kilos> first ever
<Neo31> time ?
<Kilos> my 8.30pm , your 7.30pm i think
<Neo31> UTC or CET ?
<Neo31> ah
<Kilos> not sure if you are ahead or behind us
<Kilos> utc 16.30
<Neo31> what's UTC time
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 4:30pm ?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> utc 6.30 pm
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> that's 7:30pm here
<Kilos> good i thought so
<Neo31> i will call anis
<Kilos> cool he is here now too
<Kilos> elacheche  wave
<Neo31> elacheche, is online
<Neo31> ija lenna
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  can you sent your mail to our mailing list too please then i dont have to write one and have to get a french translation as well
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> i will do an english invite and reminder
<elacheche> Kilos, I bet that Neo31 have no idea what's going on :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Neo31  wakey wakey
<Neo31> hhhhhh
 * Neo31 is barely keeping up with my work inbox :p
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: done :)
<Kilos> ty ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp meeting tonight hey
<d4rk-5c0rp> morning
<d4rk-5c0rp> roger that Kilos ;)
<Kilos> :D
<Neo31> 7:30 d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> hi nizarus will you be with us tonight?
<Kilos> and R0ok_ kenju254_ eebrah daker cyrilb raywan
<nizarus> hi Kilos, not sure :/
<Kilos> please try and make it
<qwebirc72200> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi qwebirc72200
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<qwebirc72200> I am oteng from Ghana am I am a member of Linux Accra user group member
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<Kilos> are you attending our meeting here tonight
<qwebirc72200> Yes
<qwebirc72200> What is the time
<Kilos> 8.30pm south africa time
<Kilos> UTC 6.30pm
<qwebirc72200> Ok
<Kilos> do you have an irc client installed
<Kilos> better than coming via the site first
<Kilos> oh qwebirc72200 we are adding place for lugs to join us on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> should be ready later
<qwebirc72200> No I don't
<Kilos> what system do you use?
<qwebirc72200> Ubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> then install hexchat
<qwebirc72200> But I am currently chatting with my phone
<qwebirc72200> Ok will do that now
<Kilos> ok
<qwebirc72200> Actually when I get home
<Kilos> anytime is fine as long as you get here
<qwebirc72200> Ok
<Kilos> i am nearly always here so if you need help just shout
<qwebirc72200> Ok
<Kilos> hi nasowah welcome to ubunt-africa
<nasowah> Hello Kilos
<nasowah> thanks
<Kilos> where are you from?
<nasowah> i got the mail you sent to linux Accra User Group and came in there to check on your good work ...
<Kilos> aha also a ghana lad
<Kilos> oteng is also here
<Kilos> our meeting will start 5 1/2 hours from now
<nasowah> Ok great ...
<Kilos> nasowah  we are going to add a section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams for all the lugs to join us
<nasowah> That will be great ...
<Kilos> i am excited man, been a long jog getting everyone to join us
<Kilos> job
<nasowah> so far how many lugs have responded to the call out ?
<nasowah> @kilos so far how many lugs have responded to the call out ?
<Kilos> well starngely enought my first contact was with nairobi lug
<Na3iL> hey Africa
<Kilos> you dont need to add an @ on irc
<nasowah> lol yeah ...
<Kilos> hey Na3iL the ghana guys are joining us
<Kilos> im happy
<Na3iL> oh good news :D
<Na3iL> happy too
<Na3iL> Kilos, have u any approved LUG in africa that we'll add it :D
<Na3iL> am trying to edit the wiki and it's almost done
<Kilos> we have also had contact with a lug somewhere on the north i think
<Na3iL> link or name?
<Kilos> well stickyboy is here from nairobilug
<Kilos> he was first contact
<Kilos> the tunsia loco
<Na3iL> cool, hey stickyboy
<Kilos> then
<Na3iL> Kilos, take a look at the wiki page
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> nasowah  there you go
<Na3iL> I know some lug in Tunisia, I'll invite them
<Kilos> you lnow how to add stuff in wiki pages
<Kilos> yes invite all the lugs
<Kilos> good work young man
<Na3iL> :D ty
<Kilos> nasowah  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<nasowah> Thats great guys
<nasowah> i got some guys in DRC and TChad ... getting the message out to them ...
<Kilos> we can all invite all the lugs till we have all the linux users in africa here
<Kilos> good stuff
<Kilos> i wonder which lug will be first to add their info on the wiki page
<Kilos> stickyboy  you better hurry
<Kilos> Na3iL  can you help nasowah do the wiki for ghana please
<Kilos> maybe add some empty columns
<nasowah> where the Ghana guys at ?
<Kilos> it still must be filled in nasowah
<Kilos> i also battle with wiki pages but Na3iL came to my rescue
<Na3iL> yup sure, if you want nasowah give me what u want to add and I'll add it right now
<Kilos> on has to know some stuff about moinmoin i think
<Na3iL> oh yeah so I'll add some empty columns
<Kilos> yeah just with --- in that one can delete and add info
<Kilos> many peeps dont know wiki
<Na3iL> yup
<Na3iL> there you go nasowah just edit and search for --- and replace it 1st column for the name of the lug , 2nd one for status and the last one is for contact :)
<Kilos> i found working between those || things was a bit easier
<Kilos> if i touch them i mess up
<nasowah> Ok good ...
<Na3iL> nope just before saving u should click on preview then if everything is pretty cool save it :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ill leave wiki for clever peeps
<Kilos> wbb i go fetch sheep
<Na3iL> okay Kilos tc
<Kilos> hehe added nairobilug
<Kilos> stickyboy  battles to work if he hasnt got feta to chew on
<Kilos> Na3iL  now ive used yp your empty line
<Kilos> up
<Kilos> can you please add maybe another 5 or 7
<Na3iL> sure
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, have a link for the 1st LUG
<Kilos> we will have to ask them
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> i have so much stuff and cant find anythijng when i want it
<Kilos> lets see what the bot says
<Na3iL> if you want a help am here
<Kilos> QA  google nairobilug
<QA> Kilos: "Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group" https://nairobilug.or.ke/ :: "Nairobi LUG (@nairobilug) | Twitter" https://twitter.com/nairobilug :: "nairobilug - GitHub" https://github.com/nairobilug :: "nairobilug/pelican-alchemy · GitHub" https://github.com/nairobilug/pelican-alchemy :: "Nairobi GNU/Linux User Group - Google Groups" https://groups.google.com/d/forum/nairobi-gnu :: "I can't access nairobilug.or.ke on Opera Mini -…
<Na3iL> wow QA u're very helpful :D thank you
<Kilos> maybe finding lugs will be easier than finding locos
<Na3iL> I think so
<Kilos> the lugs have absorbed the ubuntu people when the locos ran down
<Kilos> QA  google Linux Accra user group
<QA> Kilos: "OpenGhana" http://openghana.org/ :: "LAUG Redirecting Soon | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/LinuxAccraUserGroupCurrent :: "Linux Accra" http://linuxaccra.com/ :: "LINUX USER GROUP ACCRA, GHANA - AITI-KACE" http://www.aiti-kace.com.gh/images/1380SFD%20Activities.pdf :: "Tourist day and the Accra Linux Users Group – pleia2's blog" http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7012 :: "List of Africa FOSS Communities | Free…
<craigbrash> https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/#nairobilug
<Na3iL> oh they've irc craigbrash
<Na3iL> good
<Kilos> craigbrash  if you know any lugs please invite them as well
<Kilos> hi genova welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hi abakamousa
<Kilos> oh Na3iL ty very much that is great
<genova> Hi all
<Na3iL> ty Kilos :D
<Na3iL> hey genova welcome to Africa :D
<genova> came frome Dakar, Senegal
<genova> glad to join you ;-)
<Kilos> welcome
<genova> Kilos: Thanks
<Na3iL> nice to meet ya genova
<Na3iL> and we're glad to have u :)
<Kilos> genova  are you an ubuntu user?
<Kilos> if not thats fine too
<Kilos> we just decided today to add a section for lugs in africa
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<genova> yes of course, in Dakar we already host ubuntu install-party
<Kilos> if you can add the senegal contact and info there please we will be happy
<Kilos> wonderful news that
<genova> and have a LUG > DakarLUG
<Na3iL> Kilos, the meeting today in East African Time will be 21:30 right?
<Kilos> yes i think so
<Na3iL> cool some guys from nairobilug will join us
<Kilos> wwb just got some work to do
<lafricain> Salut, il paraît qu'il devait y avoir une rencontre aujourd'hui ici, désolé j'ai pas pu venir plus tôt. Je viens simplement au moins vous saluer. Maybe in English?
<Fatar> Ouais la rencontre a lieu dans 3 heures
<lafricain> 3 hours... maybe I can be a leattle beat. What's the theme of it?
<lafricain> Fatar do you speak (or read) english
<lafricain> ?
<Fatar> yeah yeah
<Fatar> hmm i don't really know the details
<lafricain> Ok
<Fatar> try to ask kilos in english
<lafricain> Ok
<lafricain> Hy kilos can you tell me the theme of the meeting in 3 hours?
<Kilos> hi lafricain
<Kilos> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<lafricain> OK...
<Kilos> add ideas or something
<lafricain> I'm going to read it, I use gprs connexion... So I need to wait...
<lafricain> Ok nothing to add. I don't know if Loco exists in RDCongo? I can just tell you that in the city of Kikwit I'm the first how introduce Ubuntu in the 2009 whit Hardy.
<lafricain> Today many use it, here n the community we have a centre of formation with ubuntu. And I propose the service to install Ubuntu.
<lafricain> The ISP (institute of pedagogie) use it too. Sorry I hope to come back this evening.
<raywan> meeting today?
<Na3iL> yup raywan
<Na3iL> 6:30 pm UTC
<Na3iL> If you have any idea about Ubuntu Africa feel free to add ur own :) → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<craigbrash> goodnight all bedtime >:)
<Na3iL> u'll miss our 1st meeting craigbrash :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> craigbrash  you really going to bed??
<craigbrash> lol
<Na3iL> he's joking xD
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whew
<Na3iL> :D
<craigbrash> dont know whats happening but after pc sleeps hexchat not connecting back on freenode, have to restart
<Kilos> oh my
<craigbrash> hello nwc
<nwc> hello craigbrash
<genova> Hi all it's time
<Kilos> genova  1 hour to go
<Kilos> hi nwc
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<genova> ok
<Cryterion> Kilos, does QA work the same with the 'I am" instruction?
<Kilos> yessir
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<Kilos> pro just testing her now
<Cryterion> I'll be here
<Kilos> great ty
<nwc> thank you all and hello
 * eebrah looks around for the doughnuts
<Kilos> hahaha hi eebrah
<Kilos> hi K_K_N
<Kilos> welcome
<K_K_N> hi Kilos
<K_K_N> thanks
<K_K_N> so meeting in 35min or so?
<Na3iL> eebrah, am making them u should wait xD :P
<Kilos> yip
<K_K_N> cool I will wait around
<K_K_N> so what's on the agenda for tonights meeting?
<Kilos> let me get you the link K_K_N
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<K_K_N> cool thanks Kilos
<Na3iL> Kilos, should I search for some council members to join us?
<Kilos> yes please if you can , i have just asked in locoteams
<Kilos> no answer yet
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> but if you got contacts go for it
<Kilos> and someone needs to wake up elacheche
<Kilos> and luna isnt here
<Na3iL> I think elacheche is not here, otherwise I'll see if Luba reply , moreover am asking for some council members to join us
<K_K_N> brb
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> ok K_K_N
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> check the numbers
<Kilos> woo
<Na3iL> yup :D
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<Kilos> you here
<Na3iL> Kilos, pelia2 is not there?
<Na3iL> I've asked here #ubuntu-community-team and no replies :')
<Kilos> no she is afk
<Kilos> must be very busy at work
<Na3iL> yup I think so
<Kilos> its about their midday now
<Na3iL> oh!
<Na3iL> by the way Kilos which council exactly?
<Kilos> pleia2 is community council
<Kilos> you can also try loco council
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> elacheche  was supposed to get them here
<Na3iL> I think he's busy too at work as he said to me early
<nasowah_> Hey y'all started already ... ?
<Na3iL> nope nasowah_ it still 15 min almost
<nasowah_> ok ...good ...
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes welcome to ubuntu-africa
<raywan> eta
<Kilos> 13 mins
 * inetpro tiptoeing quietly into the room
<inetpro> hello oom Kilos
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else
<Kilos> hi there inetpro
<Kilos> elacheche  ping
<Kilos> wb craigbrash
<craigbrash> ty
<Kilos> whew my nerves
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> hi R0ok_
<PabloRubianes> thanks Kilos
<Cryterion> k, back now, dinner eaten, load shedding over
<Kilos> cool
<R0ok__> you guys still have load shedding on ?? Damn we're lucky over here in Kenya
<R0ok__> Kilos: wastup dude?
<Kilos> meeting in 7 mins R0ok__
<Kilos> first africa meeting
<Cryterion> I think they just decide, we want to cut your power tonight, so here we go
<Benno-007> kilos: yeah!
<Kilos> hi Benno-007
<Cryterion> Like, we got extra power now, reactor is back online, problem 'It's all working', lets switch something off
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<gremble> FNB is giving away generators to entrants that make a bank accound. Only in South Africa hahaha
<Kilos> hi munro welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Cryterion> QA beer
<QA> Cryterion: *blink*
<Cryterion> grrr
<Cryterion> QA go get a beer out the fridge please
<QA> Cryterion: Huh?
<gremble> Cryterion: if you want fancy drinks, you need to extend ibid
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> dont corrupt our bot Cryterion
<gremble> Perhaps get it up to date with SQLAlchemy :P
<Kilos> she is a good girl
<K_K_N> back
 * Cryterion needs to speak to inetpro about this
<Kilos> wb K_K_N
<K_K_N> QA: double on the rocks please
<QA> K_K_N: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<K_K_N> lol
<inetpro> hmm...
<munro> <Kilos> I am good
<Cryterion> she's not, won't go to the fridge
<inetpro> Cryterion: talk to oom Kilos, he will fix her up for you
<Cryterion> Kilos?
<Kilos> if anyone needs to say anything in french we have Na3iL to translate for us english guys
<Kilos> hi ronaldm
<Na3iL> I'm the french guy x)
<Kilos> hehe
<Na3iL> and the arabic guy too xD
<Cryterion> kwl
<R0ok__> bonjour ?
<genova> bonjour ;-°
<Kilos> salut
<Na3iL> Bonjour R0ok__ cv :D
<K_K_N> where are some of the guys from ZA?
<K_K_N> I do not see all of them here
<genova> Hi all
<Kilos> we have quite a few here K_K_N
<Kilos> hi genova
<Kilos> again i think
<genova> Kilos: yes again
<inetpro> yikes, where di the time go, are we ready to start?
<K_K_N> remind them Kilos maybe they have forgotten
<K_K_N> hehe
<Kilos> np im happy to have you guys here
<genova> inetpro: I ready
<Na3iL> Kilos, I think we'll not make a member council join us, so we keep the log clean and send it to him/her :D
<inetpro> QA: start meeting
 * QA gets out the memo-pad and cracks her knuckles
<Na3iL> I'll do that
<inetpro> QA: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<QA> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<inetpro> Hi everyone, thank you for joining our first meeting at #ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> to start with, I will be using our resident bot 'QA' to daft our minutes for us so we can make them available right after the meeting
<inetpro> please introduce yourself by telling her your name and your country
<inetpro> for example, start with the following line: QA: I am <FirstName LastName - Country>
<inetpro> QA: I am Gustav H Meyer - South Africa
<QA> inetpro: Righto
<gremble> QA: I am Jaco Stroebel - South Africa
<QA> gremble: Alrighty
<munro> I am Ronald Munjoma - Zimbabwe
<QA> munro: Okay
<veddox> QA: I am Daniel Vedder - Zambia
<QA> veddox: Alrighty
<nwc> I am Nyasha Chasakara Zimbabwe
<QA> nwc: Okay
<Na3iL> QA, I'm Naeîl Zoueidi - Tunisia
<QA> Na3iL: Excuse me?
<Kilos> QA  I am Miles Sharpe -South Africa Membership Board member
<QA> Kilos: Done
<genova> I am Genova - Senegal
<QA> genova: Sure
<ongolaBoy> QA I am Willy Manga  - Cameroon
<QA> ongolaBoy: Righto
<Cryterion> QA: I am Gavin Bauer
<QA> Cryterion: Alrighty
<abakamousa> I am ABOUBAKAR MOUSSA - Cameroon
<QA> abakamousa: Done
<pieter2627> QA: I am Pieter Engelbrecht - South Africa
<QA> pieter2627: Done
<craigbrash> QA: I am Craig Brash - Zimbabwe
<QA> craigbrash: Righto
<Kilos> PabloRubianes  can you sign in as i did please
<Cryterion> grr, forgot the country
<philipballew> Kilos, here now
<R0ok__> I am James Oguya - Kenya
<QA> R0ok__: Righto
<K_K_N> QA: I am Kerasen Naidoo - South Africa
<QA> K_K_N: Righto
<Benno-007> QA: I am Benno - Germany
<QA> Benno-007: Righto
<Na3iL> QA, I am Naeîl Zoueidi - Tunisia
<QA> Na3iL: Done
<PabloRubianes> QA Pablo Rubianes - Uruguay - LoCo Council - visitor
<QA> PabloRubianes: What?
<PabloRubianes> :S
<inetpro> the Agenda for this evening can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<PabloRubianes> QA Pablo Rubianes - Uruguay  LoCo Council visitor
<QA> PabloRubianes: *blink*
<pieter2627> Cryterion: you can just redo to overwrite
<Cryterion> QA I am Gavin Bauer - South Africa
<QA> Cryterion: Yessir
<inetpro> we have a lot to talk about but we will try to keep the meeting to just one hour
<zxsinclair> Hi, Orjan Sinclair from Zimbabwe checking in
<pleia2> I'm Elizabeth K. Joseph, not from Africa but I have visited Ghana to deploy Ubuntu :) I'm on the Ubuntu Community Council
<inetpro> the plan, as far as I understand, is to have a meeting once a month on every 4th Wednesday of the month at 18:30 GMT
<inetpro> Kilos: that right?
<Kilos> hi pleia2 welcome to ubuntu-africa
<pieter2627> PabloRubianes: you forgot the 'I am'
<genova> pleia2: hi Elizabeth K.
<Kilos> so happy you could join us
<Kilos> inetpro  correct
<inetpro> at #ubuntu-za we keep our meetings pretty informal and I'm guessing that we will try to follow the same approach here
<PabloRubianes> QA I am Pablo Rubianes - Uruguay  LoCo Council visitor
<QA> PabloRubianes: Yessir
<Neo31> back
<PabloRubianes> pieter2627:thanks!
<inetpro> everyone signed in?
<Kilos> Neo31  sign in please
<Benno-007> where? in link above?
<Kilos> just type in QA I am Name Surname - Country
<inetpro> Benno-007: start with the following line: QA: I am <FirstName LastName - Country>
<zxsinclair> inetpro: sign in where, here or somewhere else?
<Benno-007> ah ok. I did.
<inetpro> zxsinclair: ^^
<Na3iL> you start by the following line: QA: I am <FirstName LastName - Country>
<raywan> QA: I am Raymond Wanyoike - Kenya
<QA> raywan: Righto
<R0ok__> y'all should join #ubuntu-africa, there a meeting going on! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<Cryterion> like that
<genova> I am Mamadou Diagne - Senegal
<QA> genova: Alrighty
<inetpro> well, anyone stepping into the room can keep signing in as we move on
<Kilos> haha R0ok__ wrong channel
<K_K_N> R0ok_ you already here
<K_K_N> lol
<Kilos> hi Stevdok glad you could make it
<Neo31> QA I am Ahmed Sghaier - Tunisia
<QA> Neo31: Alrighty
<inetpro> our bot QA will list your name in the register for us
<R0ok__> Kilos:soo sorrry..that was meant for #nairobilug
<zxsinclair> inetpro: sorry not so often on irc so perhaps not good on "netiquette" for this
<Kilos> can you sign in please Stevdok_
<Kilos> R0ok__  np
<nasowah_> QA: I am Stephen Sowah - Ghana
<QA> nasowah_: Okay
<inetpro> zxsinclair: no problem
<inetpro> with that I want to hand over to oom Kilos to say a word or two since he is the man who started this project for us
<inetpro> oom Kilos...
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hello everyone
<Na3iL> welcome mhall119 to ubuntu-africa I know that u'll come :D
<inetpro> nice to see all the officials here
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> welcome to our meeting mhall119
<Kilos> good eveing everybody. i am very pleased to see the wonderful attendance here
<K_K_N> for those that are not from South Africa oom is the Afrikaans word for uncle
<K_K_N> :)
<mhall119> yeah, don't make too much of a big deal over us "officials", we're really just around to keep the lights on and the plumbing unclocked :)
<Stevdok_> Am in kilos
<mhall119> it's the rest of you that do the work that makes this community awesome
<genova> QA: What are the initiative of ubuntu africa
<QA> genova: Not a clue, sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: please tell me when I can move on
<genova> What are the initiative of ubuntu africa
<Kilos> i feel this was a good idea to start with and was about 7 months of work but the end results is wonderful to see
<Kilos> thank each and everyone of you
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro
<Kilos> genova  here is the basic idea
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<genova> Kilos: ok
<jose> 'ello everyone :)
<Kilos> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> hi jose welcome to ubuntu-africa
<zxsinclair> Kilos: nice design
<d4rk-5c0rp> hello everyone
<Kilos> jose  can you sign in please
<jose> just poking around to say hi, on a mobile device
<jose> Kilos: sign in to?
<zxsinclair> could suggest links to existing sites
<Kilos>  type QA I am Name Surname - Country - council
<jose> hope everything goes well, keep rockin! :)
<jose> QA I am Jose - Peru - LoCo Council
<QA> jose: Yessir
<jose> welp, I'm out for now, laters everyonr
<Kilos> you see guys we have the world on our side, not just africa
 * philipballew should probably sign in to
<Kilos> ty jose
<zxsinclair> the ubuntu-africa.info looks good already, you could link to http://www.ubuntu.org.zw/
<Kilos> yes philipballew please do for the records
<zxsinclair> though that site is in need of updating
<philipballew> QA I am Philip Ballew USA - California - Local Community
<QA> philipballew: Yessir
<inetpro> let's try to stick to the Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> we can always discuss the site and other info later
<Kilos> zxsinclair  i think all other sites should link to this one dont you?
<Kilos> inetpro  sorry sir
<pieter2627> inetpro: what is our current topic?
<inetpro> Kilos: you're the boss sir :-)
<zxsinclair> Kilos: sure thing - am not sure if anyone from Zim Loco is here?
<inetpro> pieter2627: we're still on just welcoming... guess we should move on
<Kilos> non at meetings the chair wields the hammer
<Stevdok_> So what the agenda for the day, hope I've not missed that yet
<Kilos> hi qwebirc48566 welcome
<inetpro> QA: topic Get more Africa Linux users to join us
<QA> Current Topic: Get more Africa Linux users to join us
 * pieter2627 wonders how we are gonna cramp all the items in 1 hour
<veddox> Stevdok_: here's the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<inetpro> pieter2627: gonna be tough, I know
<Kilos> whew
 * Cryterion agrees
<Stevdok_> Thanks
<inetpro> our agenda might be a bit unstructured as well but we have to start somewhere
<Kilos> well guys we stretched a continent, we can stretch our first meeting
<raywan> Send out invitations to the different lug mailinglists
<nasowah_> Ok /inetpro good so where do we start from ...
<veddox> shall we move on to "Get more Africa Linux users to join us"?
<K_K_N> speaking of getting more Africa Linux users to join how do we do that I know some who use Linux but can never convince them to join these channels?
<veddox> that would be the next point, would it not?
<pieter2627> the idea of raywan seems good
<Kilos> ohi veddox sorry, didnt see you
<raywan> I think the problem is exposure,
<inetpro> the Agenda is pretty much drafted by you guys... I'm not sure who added the above metioned item, Kilos?
<mhall119> K_K_N: how about mailing lists, or forums?
<Kilos> hi renemanasse_
<Kilos> um
<renemanasse_> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> veddox: we are already there
<veddox> good :-)
<K_K_N> mhall119: hmm.. good idea maybe I will suggest that to them
<Kilos> someone used our basic za agenda for a base to work from
<inetpro> mhall119: good point.. we have registerd ourselves at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<inetpro> oops... wrong link
<Kilos> mhall119  we have a mailing list on lp https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> ive never used forums so didnt even think about it
<mhall119> Kilos: yup, just saw that, some people are more willing to subscribe and participate in email rather than IRC
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<K_K_N> I think we should also look at maybe converting some of the Linux users who are not ubuntu users to maybe also start using ubuntu
<Kilos> np
<mhall119> Kilos: you can use either forums.ubuntu.com or discourse.ubuntu.com (which has a LoCo Teams sectio)
<veddox> K_K_N: I'm not sure I agree with that
<Kilos> cool ty mhall119
<veddox> presumably they know why they are not using ubuntu
<raywan> if we let the different groups know we exist, I think more users will join us
<raywan> the first step would be identifying the different groups
<Kilos> K_K_N  the idea here is firstly to make friends with all linux users
<raywan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams is a starting point
<inetpro> QA: idea <mhall119> Kilos: you can use either forums.ubuntu.com or discourse.ubuntu.com (which has a LoCo Teams sectio)
<QA> Idea recorded: <mhall119> Kilos: you can use either forums.ubuntu.com or discourse.ubuntu.com (which has a LoCo Teams sectio)
<Kilos> there are many lugs with ubuntu users in
<K_K_N> and also get the people who are using version of other commercial OS which are not so legal since they did not even purchase the software to start using ubuntu, its free and they would then not be breaking an laws
<K_K_N> yep I agree Kilos
<zxsinclair> does anyone have any idea of how many companies that actively use any *buntu distro
<veddox> K_K_N: that I do agree with :-)
<Na3iL> we'll inform Ubuntu african users and LUGs in africa by social media, I think it's the better way to get guys/gals to here.. and as I see we don't have an account/page on social media
<zxsinclair> in Zim I know that Holiday Inn used to but have no contact info
<zxsinclair> thinking that if you get companies involved somehow to "spread the word"
<Cryterion> Na3iL https://www.facebook.com/groups/494775420686780/
<Na3iL> Also, we can apply the same project as StartUbuntu by converting and migrating users to switch to Ubuntu..
<nwc> i run an internet cafe in harare that is running about 10 ubuntu machines
<veddox> A couple of schools in Zambia used/still do/are planning to switch to Ubuntu
<Neo31> zxsinclair, can you be more specific?
<Na3iL> Cryterion, a group is not what we need
<K_K_N> veddox: I did not mean that Linux users should abandon there current Linux distro just maybe start using ubuntu to become familiar and maybe start assisting us newbies when help is needed
<Neo31> how companies can help ?
<zxsinclair> Neo31: just thinking aloud that there might be more ppl using in than we know
<zxsinclair> and could assist to "advertise" their choice of OS
<veddox> Cryterion: thumbs up for the FB group
<munro> Neo31 in Zimbabwe, we convinced an ISP to host the local repo and fund launch aprties
<Kilos> i am sure there are ubuntu users all over the world that know nothing about irc or that there are teams all over
<QA> Kilos: Done
<veddox> K_K_N thanks for the clarification
<K_K_N> veddox: no problem
<Kilos> ai!
<ongolaBoy> twitter account too :)
<Kilos> h0912  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<philipballew> for many irc is to technical or geeky for them to know how to or want to run
<Na3iL> yup twitter and a facebook page moreover a g+
<qwebirc56634> I am NIAMKE Gustave from Côte d'Ivoire
<QA> qwebirc56634: Alrighty
<h0912> thanks
<inetpro> clearly there's lots more we can do to improve visbility and get new users
<nwc> i suggest first strengthening the local teams. the africa team can drive local teams that is the only way we can get more users. locally we can influence our peers
 * Kilos agrees
<Na3iL> Besides, I think we should make LoCo teams in Africa to add in their official wiki page a category of Ubuntu africa..
<mhall119> translations are a good way to both encourage local participation and make Ubuntu more appealing to local users
<veddox> have we announced the group on the Ubuntu forums?
<zabear> QA I am Rusty Beukes  South Africa  local
<QA> zabear: Alrighty
<raywan> How about a website that introduces such groups to irc, and the different local teams around them?
<h0912> QA: i am Thomas POKAM - Cameroun
<QA> h0912: Alrighty
<pieter2627> to me it seems that each of us has a medium(facebook, lists, irc, etc) that we are familiar with. Shouldn't each focus on the users within their medium?
<zxsinclair> nwc: you are on the zwubuntu mailing list?
<Kilos> hi zabear
<inetpro> shall we move on to the next point... otherwise we might never finish
<klem__> QA I am Gustave NIAMKE  Ivory Coast  local
<QA> klem__: Sure
<Neo31> mhall119, I think we might be lacking more of a great marketing strategies in Africa
 * Cryterion agrees with pieter2627
<Neo31> Ubuntu has the right tools (including translation) but we still should work more on marketing in Africa
<lafricain> hy, I saw a team in DRCongo with René Manassé GALEKWA. someone knows where he stay?
 * Na3iL agrees with Neo31 
<mhall119> Neo31: we've never had "great marketing strategies" anywhere in the world, it's all been loco teams and local enthusiasts
<otenh> Hi guys what have I missed
<inetpro> I think oom Kilos started a great initiative
 * inetpro suggests keeping the ball rolling
<Kilos> mhall119  i agree but this will grow like wild fire now
<Benno-007> Yesterday I read a book over open souce in schools to the end. In Europe in Switzerland and Austria there is a debian linux stick project for some schools: http://lernstick.educa.ch/de/bezug-anleitungen I think the first link there (4 GB) is with English programs, too. So all pupils have there own system on there own stick for all computers where they can boot them.
<K_K_N> I have a questions how can companies become involved? Do you think its possible for them to make money by suggesting ubuntu and other Free Open Source Software and Solutions to their clients?
<veddox> K_K_N it's an intrigueing idea - would it work?
<mhall119> K_K_N: we have some hardware companies that sell devices with Ubuntu, others that provide support for Ubuntu (and Edubuntu for schools)
<Neo31> I think the best thing to do is to go to the end user, which we usually and mostly find on social media. We can bring them to a website with an iframe for IRC and more interesting stuff then.
<mhall119> also non-profits that like to use Ubuntu and FOSS to help their communities
<veddox> Neo31 I like that!
<Cryterion> It's the hardware systems you can do, keeping the cost down with ubuntu!
<pieter2627> veddox: i don't think the group has been announced on the forum
<zxsinclair> Neo31: I like the "irc frame" thing
<Neo31> yep
<ongolaBoy> mhall119: yep some non-profits (like where I work ) use only ubuntu for their workstation in Africa ;)
<Neo31> I mean whatever is easy for a new Ubuntu user
<veddox> pieter2627 I think that would be an important avenue to pursue - many users end up on the forums at some point
<mhall119> Neo31: is right, social media posts, blogs, youtube videos, podcasts, etc are all great ways of attracting the attention of end users
<lafricain> K_K_N, I don't know about companies, but for particular person it can give job, the big problem is viruses on windows.
<inetpro> QA: accepted keep suggestions coming to improve visibility and sign up new users
<QA> Accepted: keep suggestions coming to improve visibility and sign up new users
<otenh> Guys u are going too fast for me to keep up
<lafricain> The important is formation to use.
<inetpro> QA: topic Get more Ubuntu users to apply for official membership
<QA> Current Topic: Get more Ubuntu users to apply for official membership
<Kilos> lol me too
<otenh> Ok
<lafricain> For me too...
<renemanasse_> ok
<inetpro> I think this topic speaks for itself and is very related to the previous one
<Cryterion> yep
<gremble> What is the significance of official membership?
<veddox> don't you need to show a high level of community engagement to be accepted for membership?
<Na3iL> yup we should endorse our selves by leaving testimonials..
<otenh> I think the best way is education
<lafricain> Hé renemanasse_ t'es de RDC!
<Kilos> gremble  maybe mhall119 can answer
<mhall119> veddox: you need to show significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu, it doesn't necessarily have to be community engagement
 * ongolaBoy has set his draft for membership .. still pending :)
<philipballew> I think to get more visibility following more people on the social media accounts is not a bad idea.
<Na3iL> gremble, → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<philipballew> I can do that probably
<nwc> bundling applications that are relevant to our targets, companies or schools can increase ubuntu usage
<pieter2627> Neo31 veddox zxsinclair the irc frame is already on the site as far as i know
 * inetpro still needs to sign up his self
<inetpro> the certificate signed by sabdfl himself will be a nice one to have
<mhall119> gremble: there are some perks to being a Member, such as an @ubuntu.com email address, IRC cloak, I think LWN subscription, and you can use the community donations fund to get money for Ubuntu-related events and stuff
<Kilos> mine is framed already
<zxsinclair> pieter2627: which one of the sites, we have mentioned several during discussion
<veddox> pieter2627 great!
<mhall119> it's also a good way to highlight and thank the people who are doing good work for Ubuntu as a whole
<Neo31> yep pieter2627 but we could think of more tricks to makes the entry level for new users even easier ;)
<veddox> zxsinclair ubuntu-africa.info
<mhall119> also, Ubuntu Members get to vote in the Community Council elections
<otenh> Last week I passed through he'll
<otenh> Last week I passed through hell trying to install ubuntu for a friend
<veddox> well personally I do plan to apply for Membership, but I feel I really don't have enough experience/contributions yet
<zxsinclair> veddox: you right, it is first time I see this site so did not notice
<otenh> The touch pad was not working
<inetpro> QA: accepted Official Membership is a good way to highlight and thank the people who are doing good work for Ubuntu as a whole
<QA> Accepted: Official Membership is a good way to highlight and thank the people who are doing good work for Ubuntu as a whole
<mhall119> the best thing anybody can do to get people to become members is to (A) help them find a good place to contribute and (B) write a testimonial for them on their wiki page
<otenh> I think these are some of the thinks that scare off New comers
<veddox> otenh: a common problem, but one that should be discussed on the forums?
<Kilos> otenh  thats why we are here to help newcomers
<mhall119> otenh: did you teach your friend how to use Launchpad to file bug reports?
<veddox> mhall119 the forums are a good place to start contributing, imo
<mhall119> :)
<Kilos> we just need to make ourselves more visible to them
<mhall119> veddox: we have lots of good places to start, it mostly depends on the skills and interests of the contributor
<otenh> Yes
<genova> veddox: discussed on the forums, more better
<otenh> I filled it for him
<Benno-007> In the "western world" there are Ubuntu phones since some months. I think they could help to diffuse Ubuntu later, on PC, too. But maybe in Africa they are too expensive in comparement with Firefox OS or Android.
<inetpro> next?
<inetpro> QA: topic Help to find the missing/tired LoCo's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<QA> Current Topic: Help to find the missing/tired LoCo's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<veddox> mhall119 true, what others would you recommend with a low entry barrier?
<mhall119> Benno-007: not in the Americas there aren't
<klem__> i agree with genova
<Neo31> I think to help new people get into contribution is small group mentoring (2 to 3 people)
<otenh> Yes benno-007
<Kilos> inetpro  i think there are 2 to find only
<mhall119> veddox: docs are a good one, they don't require technical skills, Translations are another
<zabear> Reaching Africa also have to do with communication - a large part of Africa speaks French and another part communicates in English. Is there a way to reach the French speaking part?
<inetpro> Kilos: these topics are all related
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> sorry
<otenh> I would love to have one of the ubuntu phone but can't fine one to buy in Ghana
<Neo31> If we can make an mentoring thing official more people will feel it is easier to start instead of getting scared
<veddox> zabear: good point
<renemanasse_> god ideaa
<Kilos> read them quick and drop what you think is covered
<Stevdok> Sorry am on mobile
<Stevdok> We here in Accra meet every Saturday(Linux users) where we help new users come to terms with the new environments, we all help user to install and help win new users, current we encourage other regions to form their own user communities with the current one been (unilinux) a user group at the university of Ghana , we hoping to reach out to all universities soon
<Kilos> Stevdok  keep it up
<mhall119> zabear: the ubuntu-fr LoCo team is active in French-speaking regions outside of France itself, they can probably help
<eebrah> QA: I an Ibrahim from Kenya
<QA> eebrah: *blink*
<pieter2627> zabear: a few of the users here speak french and covers that part
<genova> Stevdok: good job
<eebrah> QA: I am Ibrahim from Kenya
<QA> eebrah: Righto
<otenh> Stevdok welcome boss
<otenh> He is my boss
<ongolaBoy> zabear: don't worry . Some people here speak both english and french ;)
<Kilos> hi chaker
<inetpro> QA: topic Encourage dead LoCo's to rebuild
<QA> Current Topic: Encourage dead LoCo's to rebuild
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<veddox> do we have any way of contacting members of dead locos?
<chaker> Kilos: Thanks :)
<Kilos> we have contacted most of them veddox
<Neo31> zabear, We speak french in north africa ubuntu-tn ;)
<veddox> kilos: good job!
<philipballew> the old loco leads email should still be in the portal
<Neo31> there is also ubuntu morocco
<PabloRubianes> philipballew:yes but contact them is kind of hard to get an answer
<philipballew> if not, I am sure we can track them down with a google search
<genova> here in dakar most training school and university work on ubuntu 40%
<philipballew> PabloRubianes, thats very valid.
<Kilos> i have had contact with someone in morocco
<zxsinclair> at least you got hold of a few us in Zimbabwe and we have gone very quiet lately
<zxsinclair> read inactive
<Neo31> two approved loco teams at least speak french and will be happy to help zabear
<veddox> short questions: anybody Zambian here? We don't have a LoCo team, it seems
<klem__> genova: will need your contact cause planning to do soimething like that in cote d ivoire
<Kilos> zabear  the tunisians have been very helpful from the beginning
<zxsinclair> veddox: you in Zambia?
<mhall119> Kilos: daker is in Morocco
<genova> klem__: I had to meet linux pensioners frome Ivory Coast
<Kilosty> ai!
<veddox> zxsinclair: let's say I was in Zambia when I joined ubuntu-africa. Currently in Germany.
 * inetpro would love to see many more countries represented on the map at http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<genova> klem__: it would be a pleasure if I can help
<klem__> genevo: sure will manage to do that
<Kilos> oh elacheche was doing the map but been a bit busy to get it done in time
 * ongolaBoy will request some testimonials after this meeting :)
<pieter2627> Kilos: map of?
<Kilos> africa showing where users are
<zabear> I see a number of French speakers here. Do we need to have a Ubuntu-Africa page for both English and French so that French speaking Africa can follow what is happening on the web?
<Kilos> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html
<veddox> zabear: I would second that, a translation seems to be the polite thing to do
<Neo31> zabear, That is a good idea I think
<Kilos> if you guys look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> you will see you can choose languages
<veddox> would somebody volunteer to translate the ubuntu-africa.info page to french?
<Neo31> Some Tunisians would scare and get off any thing in English
<Kilos> oh you mean the site
<renemanasse_> why we have not users in DRC on the maps???
<Neo31> and most African locos either speak English or French
<genova> zabear: why notif the French do the translation work
<pieter2627> if we are going to trans, will we also cover arabi(another popular african lang)?
<Na3iL> sure pieter2627
<Kilos> the map maintainer cant do it anymore renemanasse_ so we have a new guy taken over
<genova> pieter2627: yes
<inetpro> QA: idea discuss creating more sub teams grouped by language
<QA> Idea recorded: discuss creating more sub teams grouped by language
<veddox> might as well add kiswahili
<klem__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Fr french already there it seems
<ongolaBoy> veddox: I can help in translation sometimes :)
<Neo31> pieter2627, I would vote for English and French only. more effort might be a distraction for now
<Kilos> and arabic i think
<inetpro> time really moving too quickly... nice to see the active discussion and all the ideas
<R0ok__> veddox: most Swahili speakers are pretty much fluent in English too
<Kilos> Na3iL  thats your section
<veddox> let's take the discussion on translations to the mailing list
<klem__> by language will be great
<inetpro> moving on...
<Na3iL> yup Kilos I can handle Arabic Neo31 u know :P
<inetpro> QA: topic Events
<QA> Current Topic: Events
<genova> Neo31: if volunteers why not add more language
<R0ok__> pieter2627: English + French is good enough
<klem__> how can i had lyself on the map
<zabear> Kilos:  I had been looking at the AfricanTeams web but did not see that it was available in more than English - perhaps I looked at wrong place?
<veddox> ongolaBoy: great! Do you have a Launchpad account to participate in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa?
<inetpro> anyone know of any Ubuntu related events on the continent coming up soon?
<ongolaBoy> inetpro: you skip some items .. :-\
<Kilos> yes the website is englklish only so far
<Neo31> if we have more than enough resources of course that would be so great genova
<ongolaBoy> veddox: https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<inetpro> ongolaBoy: we're running out of time... anything in particular you want raised?
<pieter2627> zabear:  the wiki has a few trans
<Kilos> our maintainer and host is snowed under unti some debconf is over
<Na3iL> the website there's a plugin like a button let u navigate the website with every language u want :)
<ongolaBoy> inetpro: it's ok .. I will talk about it later
<veddox> could we quickly discuss Launchpad?
<inetpro> we can keep talking after the meeting and in the coming days
<inetpro> I just want to stick to the one hour as far as possible
<inetpro> for those who have hother things to do
<inetpro> other*
<veddox> Could somebody explain to me why the Ubuntu Africa team has joined the Moroccan team instead of the other way around?
<Na3iL> Why not we do a UGJ event for the next version of Ubuntu in a specific country and we should be present
<Na3iL> at least half of us
<Kilos> vedothat was me
<Neo31> inetpro, I have a little thing to offer :)
<inetpro> Neo31: ?
<Kilos> it was the only way i could get reaction from some of the teams
<Kilos> feel free to remove it
<veddox> kilos I think it would be better the other way around
<Neo31> I would love to help with a Drupal distribution that helps new african teams get a website online easily
<Kilos> veddox  you sre right
<Neo31> since I do Drupal I would be more than happy to help developing a solution like that
<Kilos> as i say it was the only way i could get reaction from some of the teams
<Neo31> and it would make the entry level for new teams so easy, not to mention how it helps reaching more end users (marketing)
<genova> Neo31: I can help fronthand & design
<Neo31> perfect genova
<inetpro> Neo31: sounds like a good idea to discuss with teams who have no presence yet
<Neo31> I would love to get help on designing nice mockups
<Na3iL> Neo31, I'll help surely if u are in Tunis
<genova> for me i'm in DAkar
<pieter2627> Neo31: i can also help
<veddox> ok, I gotta go - thanks for the good discussion everyone!
<inetpro> veddox: thanks for coming
<Neo31> stick around on the mailing list and we can discuss that further :)
<Kilos> ty for coming veddox
<genova> but with a github acount thinks be eaasy too
<Neo31> I also think we should all introduce ourselves on a mailing list thread
<Kilos> inetpro  lets move on
<Neo31> a dedicated thread
<inetpro> QA: accepted discuss hosting of team websites on the mailing list with those who do not have a presence yet
<QA> Accepted: discuss hosting of team websites on the mailing list with those who do not have a presence yet
<Kilos> Neo31  cool idea
<inetpro> QA: topic Miscellaneous
<QA> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<inetpro> guess we have run out of time for this
<Neo31> +1
<inetpro> shall we move this to next meeting?
<Kilos> yessir
<renemanasse_> yes
<pieter2627> yip
<genova> yes
<ongolaBoy> I think some points will be discussed on the mailing-list
<Kilos> hopefully the lists will be more active now
<R0ok__> yes
<R0ok__> Kilos: is ubuntu-africa on github ?
<inetpro> QA: move Miscellaneous to next meeting
<QA> inetpro: Sorry...
<Neo31> I think it is very important for everyone to introduce themselves in a dedicated thread on the mailing list
<Kilos> nop
<zxsinclair> just a vote of thanks for the initiative, it was needed
 * pieter2627 already scared to check his mail in the morning
<inetpro> QA: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<nwc> brilliant start thanks
<ongolaBoy> pieter2627: :D
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> any volunteers? :-)
<genova> it's time to say baybay
<Kilos> inetpro  are you available
<Na3iL> ongolaBoy, are u thinking to got the Ubuntu membership?
<pieter2627> R0ok_: the site is on launchpad
<ongolaBoy> Na3iL: yep
<Kilos> or pieter2627
<Neo31> nice to meet u africa :) and happy to see this great activity going on, i'm sure this will motivate more african loco teams to keep active and move forward :)
<Na3iL> well me too, I think we can help each other
<inetpro> Kilos: do I have a choice?
<pieter2627> Kilos: no, might miss it
<Kilos> yessir you can do it
<craigbrash> nope
<Kilos> or not hand it over and do it
 * Na3iL happy too coz the 1st meeting was pretty good :D 
<ongolaBoy> Na3iL: I think it will be interessting if some ubuntu members check our pages on wiki.ubuntu.com :)
 * pieter2627 +1 for inetpro
<genova> Neo31: Thanks
<Na3iL> indeed ongolaBoy
<Kilos> inetpro  +1
<craigbrash> inetpro +1
<inetpro> no problem... I shall try to avail myself again
<Kilos> thank you inetpro for chairing the first meeting
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> thanks guys
<abakamousa> +1 inetpro
<Na3iL> well done inetpro :)
<R0ok__> inetpro: +1
<genova> Thanks all
<pieter2627> thanks guys and inetpro
<Kilos> ty pleia2 PabloRubianes mhall119 and others for attending
<zxsinclair> my first real "irc meet" - fun!! thanks all
<Benno-007> ongolaBoy: Yes. The work on the English wiki is the most important after promotion and direct help in forum (also via wiki) I think.
<PabloRubianes> Kilos: NP
<inetpro> would love to see others take the hot seat in future but let's try to get things rolling first
<Na3iL> ubuntiste-msakni, u're late :P
<Kilos> ai! ubuntiste-msakni you late
<inetpro> QA: topic Next meeting
<QA> Current Topic: Next meeting
<mhall119> I'm really excited about what you guys are doing in Africa, I think there's a lot of potential for growth of our community there, and you're just the ones to lead it
<Kilos> ty mhall119
<inetpro> next meeting will be on Wednesday, 26 August 2015
<ubuntiste-msakni> Kilos: am late :( sorry, was almost driving
<Kilos> ok ubuntiste-msakni we forgive you
<zxsinclair> Kilos: very late question: any loco in Portugues speaking countries (Mozambique, Angola)
<Kilos> hehe
<Na3iL> thank you mhall119 for joining us :)
<pleia2> great job, Kilos!
<pleia2> (and everyone!)
<inetpro> time to end the meeting....
<Kilos> i havent seen any zxsinclair
<inetpro> thanks everyone
<Kilos> ty pleia2
<K_K_N> sorry lost my connection there
<K_K_N> what did I miss?
<inetpro> QA: end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html
<renemanasse_> thx u too
<Neo31> Kilos, I am here and Na3iL :) so is ubuntiste-msakni ;)
<inetpro> missed the deadline by 6 minutes
<klem__> merci a vous thk kilos
<zxsinclair> Kilos: a sizeable part of southern Africa has Portuguese as first language and are often not good at English
<Kilos> i thank tunisia for all the help you have given me
<Na3iL> you are welcome Kilos :D
 * pieter2627 just realised that we forgot something important
<abakamousa> what
<Kilos> aw pieter2627 what
<Na3iL> what is it pieter2627 ?
<Neo31> see u soon guys, sorry I have to leave early
<Kilos> cheers Neo31
<pieter2627> was ready to say night night, and remembered that we forgot to discuss time of next meeting
<Kilos> ty for attending
<Na3iL> tc Neo31
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> we can use the mailing list
<pieter2627> yip, well night all
<Kilos> night pieter2627
<Na3iL> pieter2627, next meeting will be on Wednesday, 26 August 2015
<Na3iL> good night :)
<inetpro> pieter2627: I guess we shall just keep it the same
<Kilos> well guys i think that was a great first meeting
<inetpro> nobody  complaining yet :-)
<Kilos> inetpro  there are guys 1 hour west of us
<Benno-007> Kilos: many people came.
<Kilos> so some are still travelling home
<R0ok__> awesome first meeting!! Night y'all
<inetpro> I should perhaps have asked, sorry
<Kilos> yes Benno-007 great success
<Kilos> night R0ok__
<Kilos> ty for attending
<inetpro> Kilos: what was the maximum number of nicks, did you check?
<Kilos> 54
<abakamousa> good night all
<Kilos> night abakamousa
<Kilos> ty for being here
<inetpro> very nice, and that for the first meeting even
<gremble> That was not a bad attendence
<Na3iL> Otherwise, I think I should add this point to the next meeting → create a sub-teams in Ubuntu Africa like a team who gather the contact of missed LoCo teams and artwork design and dev-website team etc..
<Kilos> Na3iL  the mailing list is there for all to use
<Na3iL> sure
<renemanasse_> ok
<Kilos> hopefully more will be here during the days as well
<Na3iL> I hope so :D
<K_K_N> the meeting was not too bad but from my side I seemed to have had connectivity issues so it was almost not a real time meeting for me and got disconnected there so some of my questions did not even get posted :( but all in all read the minutes quick to see what I missed and it was not much so good :) will try and remember to join next meeting as well
<Kilos> zxsinclair  are you prepared to help with portugese translating?
<zxsinclair> Kilos: no but I might find someone who will
<oteng> I am back
<Kilos> K_K_N  you can see it all in the minutes
<Kilos> wb oteng
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> cool zxsinclair
<inetpro> I see now I skipped the issue about official mirrors
<ongolaBoy> yep
<Kilos> K_K_N  http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.json
<zxsinclair> Kilos: remind me if you hear nothing, I might forget otherwise...
<ongolaBoy> It's me who add that item :)
<Kilos> ok will do
<inetpro> ongolaBoy: sorry for that, I didn't skip it on purpose
<Kilos> oh do you guys have probs with mirrors ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> I may speak about now or in the list
<Kilos> im sure we can share if you do
<nwc> thank you all gnite
<Kilos> kenya have a good one and za
<inetpro> good idea, maybe we can even have it addressed before the next meeting
<ongolaBoy> ok; will write to the list on that matter
<Kilos> tell us now so long ongolaBoy
<Kilos> then lits as well
<Kilos> i think slow
<K_K_N> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<ongolaBoy> well I will like some ubuntu members review mirrors like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/miroir.cm.auf.org-archive
<ongolaBoy> I can't afford to mirror all the distribution
<ongolaBoy> but it's useful in my areas
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  how is your internet connection
<ongolaBoy> what i want , if possible is that , it's added on the list of mirrors .. It's not truly official but at least can help some local members
<Kilos> can you get the kenya mirror
<ongolaBoy> 3 Mbps / 3 Mbps , optical fiber
<Kilos> oh i see
<ongolaBoy> but will increase
<Kilos> i will  ask our maintainer what steps he did to get our mirror official and imform you
<Kilos> just remind me during the day please
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: ok :)
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly
<Kilos> all good there?
<superfly> How did the meeting go?
<Kilos> wsow
<superfly> I'm so sad I missed it
<Kilos> wow too
<Kilos> crazy
<Kilos> too fast for me
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.json
<ongolaBoy> if some people can review my ubuntu membership page too ..
<superfly> Yeah, we're fine. Getting wet now, by the sounds of things.
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> thats the minutes superfly
<oteng> I am using a phone so my link keeps dropping
<oteng> So pls guys forgive me
<Kilos> np oteng
<oteng> How far with the meeting
<oteng> It seems very quiet now
<craigbrash> oteng its finished
<oteng> Ok
<oteng> Then by guys
<Kilos> oteng  you can see the minutes at http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.json
<oteng> Ok
<Kilos> come visit us during the day
<Kilos> some of us are here most of the time
<oteng> Kk
<zabear> Bye
<Kilos> cheers zabear
<stickyboy> Guess I missed the meeting.
<Kilos> ty for coming
<Kilos> ai! stickyboy
<Kilos> where were you man
<Kilos> here are the minutes
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.json
<Kilos> you would have enjoyed the meeting
<stickyboy> I was watching TV.
<Kilos> ai! shame on you
<stickyboy> Pretty bad, I know. :P
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.txt
<Kilos> there are the minutes
<stickyboy> But I was working late and had to have quality time with the missus.
<Kilos> we had 54 guys here at some stages
<Kilos> that understandable man
<K_K_N> sorry stickyboy seems like you got stuck... ;) hehe
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Damn, 54 people!
<stickyboy> Nice.
<stickyboy> I'll peruse the minutes.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu es en retard hein :)
<K_K_N> I wonder if some people my have got confused with the time zone 20:30 (UTC +2)
<Kilos> ?
<K_K_N> do any of the African countries use daylight savings?
<craigbrash> Namibia does
<Kilos> i think i put utc 6.30pm in  the email i sent to the list
<Cryterion> they prob go back an hour though
<K_K_N> is UTC+2 the same as CAT (Central African Time)?
<craigbrash> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Africa-timezones.png
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | This channel is to link up Ubuntu LoCo teams and other linux users all over Africa. Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N | Next meeting: Wed, 26 August 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.
<Kilos> yes
<K_K_N> ah thanks craigbrash
<K_K_N> thanks Kilos got it
<inetpro> oops... reached the limits of the topic
<Kilos> lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-africa to: Welcome to #ubuntu-africa | Website: http://ubuntu-africa.info | https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next meeting: Wed, 26 August 2015 18:30 GMT Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MVaVSu
<inetpro> sorry oom Kilos, I had to cut it a bit
<Kilos> np inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: you have the slexy bit covered somewhere else? http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<ongolaBoy> K_K_N: central africa it's GMT +1  .  ;)
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html
<Kilos> i thought we were cat
<ongolaBoy> I use  _tzselect_ from my terminal
<K_K_N> thats what I thought Kilos, ongolaBoy according to the above link (https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Africa-timezones.png) provided by craigbrash CAT is GMT +2
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> hi ;-)
<Kilos> did you follow the meeting
<ongolaBoy> hum . what they call central africa is not the same as in french :)
<ariabbas> :-D
<K_K_N> my internet is acting up again
<K_K_N> :(
<ongolaBoy> for instance in french we consider cameroon in «afrique centrale» but in english it's considered to be in «west african area» :D
<ongolaBoy> K_K_N: thus .. according to your picture , CAT is effectively GMT+2
<Kilos> lol
<ongolaBoy> ok guys.. see you tomorrow :)
<Kilos> timezones drive me mad
<Kilos> cool ty ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> use tzselect ;)
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
 * inetpro going to crash as well
<Kilos> night inetpro ty for everything
<inetpro> you're welcome Kilos
<K_K_N> inetpro: did you see the present under the meeting minutes, I think QA needs some tweaking or an update or something
<ariabbas> *looking for http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/29/%23ubuntu-africa.txt
<inetpro> present?
<Kilos> ?
<K_K_N> yeah one of the members present it states "* sure there are ubuntu users all over the world that know nothing about irc or that there are teams all over (Kilos)"
<K_K_N> lol
<inetpro> K_K_N: not sure I get what you are seeing there
<inetpro> oh... I see now... wow :-)
<inetpro> yikes!
<K_K_N> inetpro: when i go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729 and view the summary of meeting under the heading Present the above is stated
<K_K_N> ah ok
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> you saw it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> yep, have no idea how that happened
<K_K_N> but if its correct then Kilos you have one hectic name LOL
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> night magespawn
<Kilos> ty for coming
<inetpro> because Kilos started with "I am..."
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i remember that
<K_K_N> ah ok
<Kilos> what di i do wrong
<Kilos> we all do that
<inetpro> no, it's the bot... should not just pick it up like that
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> may be a nice feature and not a bugf after all :-)
<inetpro> bug*
<superfly> Kilos: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i  must have done something wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: in future, don't start a with "I am..."
<inetpro> don't start a sentence with "I am..."
<Kilos> but i looked at the time
<Kilos> cant you start any sentence with i am
<Kilos> doesthat auto activated the bot
 * inetpro cleaned it up in the minutes on the wiki
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> no stress... :-)
<Kilos> sjoe but what an active meeting
<inetpro> hey... didn't we say good night already?
<Kilos> im sure i missed half of what was said
<inetpro> superfly: you are late
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> inetpro: it's called life
<Kilos> was exciting
<inetpro> tell me all about it
<inetpro> anyway, I'm off... cheers everyone
<Kilos> i was so scared support would be poor
<superfly> Kilos: there's a setting with ibid that says that the bot can talk without being addressed. you just need to turn it off.
<Kilos> i mean attendance
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> ty superfly
<craigbrash> ok much tired goodnight all
<Kilos> night craigbrash
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<klem__> quit
<qwebirc69991> nn
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-30
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi nj3ma welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i mean ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> aw cyrilb you missed our first meeting
<Kilos> and ishwon as well
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> elacheche  here are the minutes for those of you that missed the meeting
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html
<Kilos> logs maybe
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi Cryterion Neo31
<Kilos> so Neo31 what you think?
<Cryterion> Morning
<Neo31> hey Kilos :)
<Neo31> haha
<Neo31> total awesomeness
<Neo31> I really thank you a lot for all the time that you have spent into this :)
<Kilos> yeah man i think we gonna rock the world
<Kilos> its all been a pleasure
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> u rock
<Kilos> ty sir
<Neo31> thanks a lot old man haha
 * Cryterion wonders where these vibrations in the ground are coming from :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Neo31> old man making a change
<Neo31> seriously you rock
<Neo31> thanks a lot :)
<Kilos> no man i just like to see things run smooth and efficient
<Kilos> and friendly
<Neo31> I hope I will have this energy when I get old :)
<Kilos> lol
<Neo31> not an easy task
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> and I would say congratz to all of us :)
<Kilos> yeah life can weigh you down at times
<Neo31> I think many have helped and spent some time into this
<Neo31> :)
<Kilos> yes we all helped
<Kilos> i am so happy i found the tunis team early
<Kilos> or things would have taken longer
<Neo31> haha
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ur team also rocks :)
<Kilos> oh yes my za guys are all awesome
<Neo31> ^_^
<Kilos> without them i would still be playing red alert on xp
<Neo31> glade to know u
<Neo31> hopefully this will help new teams :)
<Neo31> lol
<Kilos> yes that was the idea
<Neo31> come on, red alert sucks
<Kilos> but things were so fast last night i missed the burkina faso guy
<Kilos> i mean i saw himm but didnt get him to add them in the wiki page
<Neo31> We still have a mailing list and a next meeting Kilos ;)
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> i see
<Neo31> :/
<Kilos> i am busy doing a mail right now too
<Neo31> africa related email ?
<Kilos> well duh!
<Kilos> of course
<Neo31> hhh
<Kilos> i have the biggest team of everyone
<Neo31> that is cool
<Neo31> that was the idea
<Kilos> yeah stretches 8000 ks
<Neo31> there are few great guys in africa, if we bring them together it will be a great team that could make a bigger change
<Kilos> yes
<Neo31> few in each country i mean, but a lot in the continent
<Kilos> already the rest of the world is taking note
<Kilos> there, mail out there
 * Neo31 setting up Kubuntu 15.04 then thinking of upgrading to alpha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi r0ckwilda ongolaBoy
<elacheche> Kilos, sorry sir :( was supposed to reach my destination in 30min, It was my first time going there.. So I spent more than an hour on the road.. :/
<Kilos> elacheche  not a problem , we had a greta first meeting, im glad you got there safely though
<Kilos> great
<elacheche> Thank you
<ongolaBoy> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  do you just want to know how to make your mirror an official mirror?
<Kilos> or do you need more info?
<Kilos> once i know what you need i will mail our maintainer and see what he had to do
<Kilos> maybe mail me your needs then i can forward it to him. what do you think?
<ongolaBoy> in fact I do not have resources (disk space) to maintain an official mirror
<ongolaBoy> I thought it was possible to list all the mirror available accross the world even if they cannot mirror *all* the versions
<ongolaBoy> here in cameroon I maintain miroir.cm.auf.org , miroir.uninet.cm . They don't contain all ubuntu version but they are very useful in our area
<ongolaBoy> if .. at least those who are in our country know that they can grap packages from that mirror instead of cm.archive.ubuntu.com which redirect in UK ...
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> let me get you a link
<Kilos> QA  google official ubuntu mirrors
<QA> Kilos: "Ubuntu-mirror - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors :: "Official CD Mirrors for Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors :: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads :: "Mirrors - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors :: "Rsyncmirror - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncm…
<ongolaBoy> mirror.cm.auf.org is listed on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/miroir.cm.auf.org-archive .. «Pending review» :-\
<ongolaBoy> since 10 months
<Kilos> ok, im a bit lost now, what do you want to do?
<Kilos> sorry im so slow
<ongolaBoy> that someone review the mirror
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> goodness me
<Kilos> ill get that info for who to contact
<Kilos> they actually have an irc channel
<ongolaBoy> yep #ubuntu-mirrors :)
<Kilos> dont they help you?
<ongolaBoy> i know it but .. I have never understand why nobody review my mirror
<Kilos> do they answer you at least?
<ongolaBoy> I do not remember .. because it was some months ago .. but I may try again
<Kilos> ill join you there
<Kilos> ok ongolaBoy i will ask our maintainer what he did. took only a week or 2
<craigbrash> mornin Kilos, ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<manulite> ronaldm, howdy
<Kilos> hi manulite ronaldm Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ morning africa
<Na3iL> hows you Kilos
<manulite> Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you mguys?
<Kilos> guys
<oteng> Hi
<Kilos> hi oteng
<oteng> Do I have to sign in
<oteng> ?
<Kilos> oteng  you mean join the group and mailing list?
<oteng> Yes
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<oteng> How do I do that
<oteng> Ok
<oteng> Thanks
<oteng> When is the meeting
<Kilos> your first tick join then when approved you go down to the mailing list
<Kilos> next meeting is next month\
<oteng> Yesterday we were talking about ubuntu official membership
<oteng> My question is how do one get this membership and how do I raise
<Kilos> there you approved
<Kilos> QA  google ubuntu membership
<QA> Kilos: "Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership :: "Membership/Boards - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards :: "Forums/Membership - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Forums/Membership :: "community - How to get Ubuntu membership? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/16403/how-to-get-ubuntu-membership :: "Membership Applications - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/forum…
<Kilos> somewhere in there is new member
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16403/how-to-get-ubuntu-membership
<oteng> Ok
<Kilos> oteng  where are you again??
<Kilos> sorry i forget
<Kilos> you will need to make a wiki page for yourself
<oteng> I am here oo
<Kilos> hi munro
<munro> kilos: I am good
<Kilos> thats nice
<munro> kilos: I am going away from the machien but will keep irc client running so as to catch up later
<Kilos> i like it when everyone is good
<Kilos> cool
<munro> kilos: are we logging the sessins?
<Kilos> all sessions logged yes
<Kilos> elacheche  how are you man?
<Kilos> and tell about the coffee
<elacheche> I'm ok Kilos thx :) :)
<Kilos> good
<elacheche> I didn't got more than 1 espresso per day till now :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> you gonn asuffer again
<elacheche> loool Kilos :D I used to get 5 coffees per day :D that includes 2 espressos :D
<ongolaBoy> can someone review my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WillyManga  :)
<nasowah> hey guys
<nasowah> ongolaBoy: checked your wiki.. got stuff going for you there man ...
<Kilos> hi nasowah
<elacheche> ongolaBoy, what for?
<elacheche> ongolaBoy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos can be a good source of inspiration ;)
<nasowah> Hello Kilos: i was looking for just the specific logs for yesterday's meeting to share with the Linux Accra User Group in Ghana but couldnt find so had to share the whole log link
<elacheche> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html nasowah
<Kilos> nasowah  sec
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html
<nasowah> thanks guys ...
<nasowah> shared with them
<Kilos> nasowah  try get your lug to add in it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> you will there is one lug there already
<nasowah> yeah sure ..
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  see the mirror channel
<Kilos> elacheche  help
<elacheche> yes
<Kilos> i forgot how to end off testimonials
<Kilos> &Kilos& or what
<Kilos> in wiki pages that is
<Kilos> or &msdomdonner&
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> or $msdomdonner$
<elacheche> - '''''[[Kilos]]''''', Ubuntu-Africa Member and Ubuntu Member, 07-30-2015.
<elacheche> Something like this?
<Kilos> it was different
<elacheche> give me an example and I'll get you the coee
<elacheche> give me an example and I'll get you the code
<Kilos> we did something at the end of the message
<elacheche> Share the link so I can see that
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche#Testimonials
<Kilos> go see my page then where peeps add testimonials it said sign off with bla bla
<elacheche> Ahh!
<craigbrash> @ SIG @
<Kilos> your page doesnt show it either
<Kilos> yes my man well done
<craigbrash> will sign it i think
<elacheche> @SIG@
<elacheche> You should remove the space after @ and before @
<Kilos> yes thats it thanks guys
<Kilos> will do ty
<elacheche> @SIG@ will generate a code like this one "-- [[LaunchpadHome:geames]] <<DateTime(2015-01-29T20:47:46+0130)>> "
<Kilos> signing works cool but somewhere it didnt new line me
<Kilos> grrr
<elacheche> In my wiki the guys added a line like this "- '''''[[Kilos]]''''', Ubuntu-Africa Member and Ubuntu Member, 07-30-2015." manually :)
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WillyManga
<elacheche> I fixed that kilos :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i go see
<elacheche> refresh the page and see
<elacheche> We (Tunisians) like the Ubuntu LoGo very much :p https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche#Testimonials :D ping craigbrash
<Kilos> there we go ty
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> why didnt it add my line feeds?
<Kilos> grrr
<elacheche> where?
<Kilos> the first time elacheche now my post is there twice or am i going mad
<elacheche> let me check
<Kilos> ongolaBoy  you must get your cameroonians to write testimonials fo r you
<Kilos> the more the better
<ongolaBoy> i may remove the conflict for you :)
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> problem fixed
<Kilos> lol i dont uderstand these wiki things at times
<Kilos> good man elacheche ty
<elacheche> it's simple :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> easier to drink cyber coffee
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<elacheche> When I fixed the line you was editing the page too.. So the wiki said to you that someone else is editing it and if it should show you the confilct that can be caused.. You said YES, wiki showed the conflict between my edit and yours, you just send it all :D
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> anyway good now ty
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> im lucky i found you
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<elacheche> GTG, see you later
<Kilos> go safe elacheche
<Kilos> who was here last night from burkino faso
<Kilos> im sure i saw someone mention the country
<Kilos> hi chaker welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> and daker
<Kilos> where are you guys
<Kilos> i think there was something for daker to do
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> for those interested here is my blog about the meeting
<Kilos> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=5568785920185573408#allposts
<Fatar> kilos I can't connect
<Fatar> It says I don't have the authorization
<Kilos> oh my
<munro> kilos: I am getting Your current account (xxx@gmail.com) does not have access to view this page. Click here to logout and change accounts.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lol inetpro fixit
<Kilos> oh guys our chair last night was inetpro affectionately know by me as Mrfixit
<Kilos> since i started with ubuntu him and superfly have been there to help me with any problem
<Fatar> When did you start with ubuntu kilos?
<Kilos> with 8.10
<Kilos> try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729#Summary
<daker> Kilos: hi
<daker> Are you sure it's me ?
<Kilos> ohi daker ill read the logs
<Kilos> someone said you were from somewhere or something
<Kilos> daker  ill let you know tomorrow after i have read the logs
<Kilos> QA  tell fatar http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Fatar on freenode
<Kilos> QA  tell munro http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<QA> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell munro on freenode
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-31
<craigbrash> morning africa
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigbrash> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash pieter2627
<pieter2627> hi oom
<elacheche> o/
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> sorry, power cut
 * elacheche wishes a HAPPY SYSADMIN DAY to * sysadmins in here :) :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just had a veldt fire to tame and kill
<craigbrash> always loved playing with fire in years gone by :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not safe in winter when there is long grass and strong wind
<craigbrash> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (31.5% used) 1: id: /dev/sda model: ST9500325AS size: 500.1GB
<craigbrash>            Optical: /dev/sr0 model: N/A dev-links: cdrom
<craigbrash>            Features: speed: 24x multisession: yes audio: yes dvd: yes rw: cd-r,cd-rw,dvd-r,dvd-ram
<Kilos> i go rest a bit guys
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> waiting for loadshedding
<inetpro> Kilos: Eskom electricity supply is under severe pressure but currently there is NO LOAD SHEDDING
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> whew ty
<Kilos> hi there
<lafricain> Hy, Wednesday I met renemanasssé from DRC, I send him my email, but I thing I wrote it wrong. Someone knows him or can give me his contact?
<lafricain> Thank you!
<Kilos> sec
<lafricain> Bad connection...
<Kilos> lafricain  i have his info somehwere i hope will find it if at all possible
<Kilos> hes in drc
<Kilos> mangawilly@gmail.com
<inetpro> eish Kilos, please don't share email addresses like that!!!
<Kilos> oops sorry
<inetpro> poor dude can expect a bit of spam from here onwards
<lafricain> Yes in drc like me! thank you very much!!7
<Kilos> tell him im sorry i didnt give his address in pm lafricain
<lafricain> ok I'll tell him. I wanted to open a private conversation.
<inetpro> email addresses and phone numbers are always considered private
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro
<Kilos> ill try not make that mistake again
<Kilos> poor willy
<inetpro> don't have sleepless nights about it, its water under the bridge
<Kilos> yeah too late now
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-01
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<craigbrash_> goodnigt all
#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-02
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> o/
<craigbrash> o/
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> hello Kilos
<Kilos> ive been scarce lately, sorry, got lots of outside work and family chats lots of the time too
<craigbrash> freezing at the mo here
<Kilos> yes we got iced pipes the last 3 days
<Kilos> and worse tonight
<craigbrash> fortunately the only ic we get is the occasional frost :)
<Kilos> my daughter and her mom are in australia so timezones mess things up a bit
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-01
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<MarwenDo> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos MarwenDo
<Sicelo> good morning
<CraigZim> Morning All
<Kilos> long day
<Kilos> evening africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-02
<Dro> hi
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<Dro> Kilos-,  :(
<Kilos-> hi Dro
<Kilos-> whats wrong my friend
<Dro> Kilos-, http://imgur.com/a/ndzgx
<Kilos-> oh my, ram failure
<Kilos-> try unplug them and reseat them
<Kilos-> or is this old ram you are trying
<Kilos-> i havent had ram failures before
<Kilos-> only a mismatch between 2  cards
<Dro> Kilos-, i tried to unplug them and reseat them
<Dro> but still not working
<Kilos-> were they working fine and then started this dro?
<Kilos-> hi CraigZim
<Dro> Kilos-, thats the problem, im not sure :s
<Dro> its an old PC
<Kilos-> oh
<Dro> and i tooked it to someone to repare the screen
<Dro> so now i can't open my ubuntu in that pc
<Dro> and even windows is not working / blue screen
<Kilos-> oh my
<Dro> so i started a memtest
<Dro> to see if the problem is from my ram
<Dro> and thats the result
<Kilos-> what size ram cards are they , try use only one at a time
<Dro> 3GB
<Dro> I tried
<Dro> to use everytime 1 card
<Dro> but always same problem :s
<Kilos-> have you another pc to test them with
<Kilos-> might be something in the motherboard as well
<Dro> hmm maybe
<Dro> well the problem when ubuntu start
<Dro> i can't see the error why it don't work
<Dro> i got a black screen with erros and keep flashing
<Kilos-> you mean running live from iso?
<Dro> Kilos-, no
<Dro> the already installed ubuntu
<Dro> it don't start
<Dro> it show ubuntu screen loading... then it show a black screen flashing
<Kilos-> try running it from a live cd is flash
<Dro> its ubuntu 12.04 i think
<Dro> it work from live usb
<Dro> but i need to run the installed system :s
<Kilos-> can you get it to grub boot?
<Kilos-> then choose repair
<Dro> Kilos-, i tried it
<Dro> but i have a problem
<Kilos-> or if you can get to prompt then run sudo touch /forcefsck
<Dro> of "low graphical mode".. if u know it
<Kilos-> yes
<Kilos-> if you can get to a terminal you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Dro> Kilos-, how can i enable wifi there? :s
<Kilos-> i have no idea, cant you cable connect it to adsl
<Kilos-> can you browse?
<Kilos-> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiTl-6wxaPOAhVIAsAKHXD4A28QFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F330026%2Fconfigure-connect-wireless-network-through-the-command-line-in-ubuntu-12-04&usg=AFQjCNE5S8nTs943oA7ri0iREZ982qaVOA&sig2=jj5pEYN5aDHzbWTUUNWpXA
<Kilos-> thats enabling wifi from cli on 12.04
<Dro> thx
<Kilos-> here is another one that might be better
<Kilos-> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424046
<Kilos-> i have to sleep , im struggling here, will try again tomorrow if you havent come right
<Kilos-> good luck
<CraigZim> goodnight Kilos-
<Kilos-> night CraigZim Dro and the rest of africa
<Kilos-> CraigZim see if you can help Dro please
<CraigZim> Dro does the PC boot from live media?
<Dro> CraigZim, yes
<Dro> it work from live usb
<CraigZim> is your filesystem intact?
<Dro> CraigZim, yes
<Dro> well look, what i have exactly:
<Dro> - when i boot normally to my ubuntu system, it wont start... keep loading... and then it show an error (black screen) flashing
<Dro> can't even read the eror
<Dro> - when i try the debug mode, i got a "low graphical mode" error... but can't do anything.. (mouse and keyboard not working)
<CraigZim> can you chroot into the system from a terminal
<Dro> - when i try the debug mode (root), can't do anything to modify/remove/update nvidia, since i'm not connected
<CraigZim> is your live media the same as your installation ?
<CraigZim> ie 12.04 64bit or 32bit
<Dro> CraigZim, no my live media is 14.04
<Dro> not sure if its 64 or 32 bit :s
<CraigZim> think it has to be the same
<CraigZim> can check with system monitor (system) will tell you if 64 or 32 bit
<CraigZim> uname -a from the command line
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-03
<elacheche> pong Kilos
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> morning elacheche im going past there on the 30th
<Kilos> 2 hours in abu dabi on my way to aus
<elacheche> Hey! Great! :) I wish happiness  :) :)
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> Na3iL: I got a legend "Achievements" in codingame x)
<Kilos> well done
<Na3iL> hahaha elacheche I knnew that you can do it :D
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Kilos, hello :D
<Na3iL> How are you today
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Na3iL> okay as well
<elacheche> L00L.. I'm not a genius, just find a way to get that with a trick that the game devs didn't think about x)
<elacheche> https://www.codingame.com/profile/1a8efae38d8f1e0da2b7252792935eec738417
<elacheche> Infact it's like cheating, but legal one as it's not my fault :p
<Na3iL> hahaha x)
<elacheche> So officially I solved a game using every possible language they offer x)
<Na3iL> lol xD thats amazing! you are going to be dev guy! :D
<elacheche> loool.. I bet that when you'll findout what I did that you'll be laughing very high and saying what a dammy x)
<Na3iL> hahaha xD
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-04
<qwebirc1519> hello there ubuntu geek
<CraigZim> hello qwebirc1519
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos, almost home time :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> home time is about the best time of every working day
<Kilos> unless you have a nagging wife
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-05
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> Hi Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
#ubuntu-africa 2016-08-07
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL CraigZim
#ubuntu-africa 2018-08-01
<Kilos> elloooo africa
<Kilos> hellooo as well
#ubuntu-africa 2019-07-31
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, I got renewed by Kilos but where is he?
